# Honduran Red Points Bred!



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey! I guess sometimes it takesa little bit of not caring for a fish tank for a fish to breed.

I moved out of my house a month and a half ago and left my tank to my 13 year old brother, who loves his fish tanks. I guess water changes on a 75G without a python got too tedious for him. The water hasnt been changed since the first week I moved out. There's gross algae covering everything, the water looks bad, but I came home for the first time today.

The tank is home to an 8" Jardini Arowana, a 10" Polypterus (not sure of type), a Firemouth, and about 8 Honduran Red Points.

THere were two that were paired off over the log in the middle of the tank. They were doing the usual cichlid thing of fighting everyone away from their territory, even the jardini, which could easily eat them. I went to sleep lastnight expecting to do water changes today.

Woke up this morning, and saw from across the room the cichlids were even more aggressive. I looked at the tank, and there were about 50 or 60 fry swimming around the log!

I have no clue where to go from here... I have an open 29G tank. Should I try to remove some of the other red points and the firemouth to the 29G?

The arowana needs to stay until I get my 100G set up at my new place. I'm not quite sure where to go from here. The fry seem to be feeding off of the algae.

Pics soon.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pretty fish. In your place I would leave them alone or remove any fish that end up hiding in the upper corners of the tank. When you feel the fry are gone (either out of the parents care or all eaten), set up the pair in their own tank.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

thats what I plan on doing. I removed 3 of the other red points already, and unfortunately have to go back to my apartment for a few days. we'll see how they fare.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Update.

Just got a turkey baster and sucked up a little bit of water, put a drop of liquid fry food in there, and placed it in the water very close to the fry cave. I think there are actually more like 80 fry. They all swarmed the liquid food before the parents carried them by mouth back to the cave.

The parents seem to be doing very well protecting them from the bigger predators. I was worried about the arowana, but they are having no problem attacking him and keeping him away from the fry. All's well so far!

On a side note: Talked to a guy not far from me today. Picking up a 100G (72 x 18 x 24 i think) on Friday night for $40. Tank and Stand. Another $20 for a 50ft python. I'll be starting a thread on that one real soon.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome! Cant wait for updates


----------

